# I need layout help!



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

hello all, i need some help with my layout design, i dont know how i can make the layout fun and exciting and a good layout for scenary at the same time. 

Well i have 2 4x8 tables that can be put anyway ( L or just 4x16) 
I do not have any layout programs, and even if i did i couldnt use it lol

I have more than enough straight sections and turns for 2 mainlines and even enough for a small yard/ plus some spurs for industries

If anyone would make me a layout i would apprcieate it.
This is what i would like

-2 main lines with some crossing sections for reversing
-1 yard, some sidings/ spurs
-fun and exciting!


Thank you all in advance, you all have already taught me so much.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome v, where in PA.......I was in Camp Hill for 20 years. anyway, you may want to try the free layout programs available for download, otherwise, jot it down on some paper. L-shaped would be cool, but 4x16 would run longer trains. how about elevation? 

another good idea to get some ideas (lol), is to type in 4x8 0r 4x16 layout in your search engine, then click on images. there are probably millions.

good luck and keep us posted
jason


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any train shops nearby? There are TONS of magazines/small books available with all kinds of layouts in them. Don't necessarily look at the whole layout, but pick up sections you like. 

There are different types of layouts.

Continuous run or point to point. Which do you want to do. Do you just want to have engines going around looking cool and making sounds, or do you want to try to run a railroad? I like the latter where you have industries and raw materials for those industries in different parts of the layout and you have to move cars from one to the other and back again. My layout is pretty big, but you don't need to have a TON of room for it to be fun. Doing it this way forces you to interact with the railroad more than just watching trains run.

I think a little reference material would be helpful. I'd highly recommend the book "Track planning for realistic operations".

Don't think of those 4x8 sheets as anything sacred (i.e. they need to stay 4x8)

How big of a room do you have to use? Where is the entrance? (along a wall like a door or a stairway entrance like a basement/attic.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale are you modeling?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I am going to assume here for a minute that you are talking HO scale. I say this because 4x8 is a very popular HO scale starting point. Now we need to know how big is the room where the trains are going to be located? This is very important because you can take those same 3 sheets of ply and make a very nice around the walls layout with more running possibilities and switching as well. I have an around the walls shelf layout in a 9x9 shed and I have both continuous running and point to point operations. In my little space I can have 3 operators comfortably running up to 7 trains a day! This was all built with 1.5 4x8 sheets of OSB.

So you want a double main line, This is all well and good on larger layouts but it takes alot of valuable space on a table top layout. You may just want to consider a passing siding, this will allow you to run 2 trains but not 2 at the same time and watch them both go round and round.

Massey


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the responses! im runnning O27 and this is just going to me my beginner layout, so im going to go with something simple now and then ill expand later, I cant go around the walls because the room im in is the basement of my house, and i cant take all the entire section. its about a 16x16ft layout. But right now i have 2 4x8 sheets of plywood and enough for two tables.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do a ceiling track, that'll leave the basement available.


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

I would, but i really like to do scenery lol
I already have a good amount of stuff i just have to put it all together.

I made a terrible diagram in paint that shows my basement

Maybe around the space that im allowed? like 2 main lines all the way around and still have enough room for scenery and spurs


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

and and btw, thats a very rough estimate, the 10ft is probably around 12 and the 8 ft is probably like 10-12


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

vRogue said:


> and and btw, thats a very rough estimate, the 10ft is probably around 12 and the 8 ft is probably like 10-12



I just lay down the track and figure it out as I go.

A good site for you it has a lot of track plans, check it out.
http://www.thortrains.net/oldlay.htm


----------

